# review of QSI after a year of use



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's been about a year since I installed the first QSI card in an engine. I thought I'd post an honest review that wasn't an "oh gee I just got this and it's the greatest " review. I'm using QSI and Airwire under track power--not DCC on the rails, just conventional DC, and the Airiwre throttle. I now have QSI in 5 locos



Pros:

*Sound quality: 9* While some of the sounds are not as polished as the Phoenix sounds, the big plus is the way the engine sounds respond to engine load--not just engine speed, but engine load. When the loco crests a grade, for example, the timbre and volume of the engine noise or chuff changes--it doesn't just slow down. A steam loco will go into "drift," a deisel will get very noticeably quieter and change the timbre of the sound. This goes a long way towards eliminating the monotony that some sounds produce. For example, I have a USAT 44 tonner with a Phoenix 2k2 card in it. It gets irritating because it always follows the same sequence. But the QSI card is just much much more prototypical, more interesting to listen to. This is really the best part of QSI IMHO. and I'm giving it a "9" because QSI hasn't released the upgraded sounds they have been promising for a long time


*Ease of installation: 9*. With the aristo plug and play socket, you just drop it in. Of course, the aristo PnP socket may be wired wrong--I just ripped one out. If you get the magnum adapter, you can wire the connections easily and you don't need a soldering iron. I'm giving it a "9" because QSI hasn't yet released the long-promised USAT adapter board

*Operation: 6*. In general, it's great--the DCC parameters give you a ton of control. I have two issues with it. *One*, the whistle and bell functions are sometimes balky--you press the button, sometimes nothing happens. Sometimes the whistle keeps ringing and you have to press multiple times. This does NOT happen with the motor control, lights, etc. Just the whistle and the bell. Go figure. *Two*, it sometimes gets fussy about running. Sometimes--and this has happened to every card--they go into a phase where the power cuts out. Often it's when it stops to go into reverse. It happens regardless of track cleanliness or wheel cleanliness. It happened today with a loco that has power pickup from 16 points, on stainless track. This loco had a couple sets of lights wired directly to track power, and they stayed lit while the qsi card stopped. Gave the loco a nudge, and the QSI started again. Sometimes it seems as if it ony happens when the engine is "cold," and it stops after the engine runs a while. I don't know why this is. Its odd, but every card has done it at times. It never happened with the aristo 75 mhz TE, which is why I think it's the QSI card. I have no explanation for this. Otherwise, besides the whistle and bell, the range is more than enough for my needs and quite reliable. 


*Modification: 8* If you know DCC it's great--that is, QSI has all the strengths and weaknesses of DCC. Strengths: very sophisticated and tweakable. Weaknesses: complex, not really all that "user-friendly." I have the Progammer, and it lets you load new sounds and modify existing sound files. It's pretty cool. I have not been able to get the "CV Manager," which is suppposed to make changing CVs more user friendly, to work right. I can change parameters, but the card never seems to get reprogrammed. It's windows only, annoying for us mac guys. On the other hand, you can make changes right out on the mainline, and the card tells you what you have changed--it actually talks. Sometimes, however, as with the whistle and bell, you need to enter the cv's multiple times to get the change to take effect. 


*Documentation: 6*. If you understand DCC and have already used it, you're in pretty good shape. Otherwise, good luck. QSI seems to have A LOT of manuals, some are huge; it's hard to tell what is specific to HO and what applies to large scale, There is not really a good startup guide that explains to a novice what is going on. It took me 3-4 months to even figure half the stuff it could do, and that came from reading the forum.


*Customer service: 5.* When I have called QSI the results have been great--friendly and helpful. But a month and a half ago I sent two cards in for repair after I blew them up. After three weeks I sent an email asking when they might be done. I got a reply saying "end of this week or early next." That was two weks ago, still no cards. When I blew up 75 mhz cards, Aristo had them back in days

*Cost: 8* The cards themselves are a bargain--you get excellent sound and motor and light control for under $130. I'm grading this down because of the cost of the "gwire" receviers, which you need if you are using aiwire or the new NCE throttle. It's nearly 100 bucks--pricey, for what it seems to be. If you run on track power DCC, this is not an issue. And if you compare the cost of QSI/Airwire with the cost of the Aristo revo and a Phoenix board, it's about the same


*Conclusion*: Despite some fairly serious issues, I'm very happy with QSi, and it's added a great deal to the fun of running. I'm looking forward to the upgraded sounds, and to getting those two cards back

*Update* I emailed QSI about the missing two cards this morning, and I just now got a message saying "i will make sure they go out today"

*Update2*: I just checked and it appears QSI has just released the new upgraded steam sound files


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops! I'm wrong--they have not upgraded the G scale steam files. I misread the website


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote, 

Thanks for posting this information! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice review Mike! 

On the balky operation, that is your AirWire system... this is a known problem with the AirWire throttles. Run your QSI from track power DCC and the response is immediate. I have the NCE wireless throttles, and the response is great. I have not tested the NCE Gwire cab, hope to this weekend, to see if NCE did a better job than the AirWire transmitter. 

I have never had the problem with the loco just stopping and the lights on either. Again, this MAY be your AirWire throttle. 

On the modification side, I hear you.. too bad about the CVmanager, but you DO have a Mac... many programmers that are for windows only do not do well on the Mac. You should try out the NCE throttle, it is much more friendly, and has a special QSI CV mode where it sets up the index registers for your... so if you want to program 51.1 to 35 (mute volume), you just enter CV 51, and it asks you for the index... you enter 1 and it automatically sets CV48 to 1 and asks you for the value for 51.1 ... a nice touch. In addition, the NCE throttle has nice english prompts for things like setting direction, dc mode, etc, even changing the locomotive number... consisting is also very easy and "English guided". 

On the manuals, the only one you should use is the Quantum Revolution for HO, and as far as I can tell, it is completely appropriate for the G scale decoder. They do not a good job of telling you this at all. I agree their quick start guides suck. There needs to be something in between a 4 page flyer and a 267 page manual. 

I agree, the Gwire board should be cheaper. 

I'm sold too, just installed one in my brass AML 0-6-0, runs sweet and sounds great, I think the trick on the QSI is a really big speaker that can handle a lot of power, I put a 10 watt speaker in the 0-6-0. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not totally happy with my QSI but i think it's more on my end than theirs. 
I do like the variations to the sounds but I wish they were of a better quality. 
I really like the way the headlight responds with dimming when at idle. 
I wish they had accessory controls without additional boards for things like marker lights an such. 
I don't like the fact that the horn and bell don't always respond. Yes i kow it's my AW controller but thats what I invested in so I gotta deal with it. 
I also don't like the jerky operation in two motor locos. 
Oh, and their manual is terrible. They need to make a "QSI for dummies" so non-DCC tech minded folks like me don't have to call Greg









It's a nice board, but I wish i wouldn't have jumped the gun and just waited for the new AW board to be released. 

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2 of the things you mentioned Terry are up for improvement. QSI is very interested in improving their sound files. With the current economy, everyone is taking longer on things like this. Related to that is the upgrade that will bring the HO and the G scale systems into "Sync" so they have the same sound files. 

The horn and bell problems are not unique to the QSI with the AW throttle, same happens with the AW decoders hooked to DCC sound boards, it's in the "air interface"... 

The jerky motion is going to be fixed in the redesign. They have to do that for sure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jul 2009 07:13 PM 

The horn and bell problems are not unique to the QSI with the AW throttle, same happens with the AW decoders hooked to DCC sound boards, it's in the "air interface"... 
I like to point out every couple of years that I reported this problem, along with documentation of controlled testing, to AirWire back in March of 2005. I got the brush-off. Hopefully, their new receiver has solved this problem.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike Greenwood increased the number of "off" data packets sent with the bell horn button push and this eliminated the problem for me..


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but is the Phoenix P5 a DCC sound board? I have zero problems with the AW P5 combo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, all Phoenix's are DCC... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had the airwire/QSI/G-wire setup running for about a year and a half. I've experienced the same problems you mentioned (bell and horn not reliable), but I've also seen both of my units loose their memory (llink between transmitter and receiver). Range was also good and the programing was a nice feature but too complex. I've since switched over to the Aristo Revolution system which also has some issues (overheat, need for capacitor boards, etc), but overall I'm glad I made the switch. I plan to sell my two QSI/g-wire cards and airwire 9000 throttle with this switchover.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you will find that the Revo loses link and programming also. I have read this on the Aristo site. If you do not run sound, it's more economical. I will say that the AW 9000 throttle really makes a lot of things difficult, like you said. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Brett, let me know when you are ready to sell the QSI/G-wire setups I need two of em, and it looks like you are moving two of em. Thanks [email protected] or get ahold of me through this site. or leave message on "live" site Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - Mogulus Live Broadcast


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I think you will find that the Revo loses link and programming also. I have read this on the Aristo site. 

Greg, 
I don't doubt that you read that over on the AC forum but if someone did lose the programming on their transmitter, it was a rare occurrence. (or they reset the TX, not realizing it would wipe the memory) 
Losing the link between the TX and RX I believe is also rare unless someone is running on dirty track, using track power and not using the capacitor board. 
I have been reading all I could find on the three major forums about the Revo. I have yet to see a trend of users with these problems. 
Of course I don't know how this compares to problems with the Airwire/QSI/Gwire as I don't follow those threads and I don't have one of those systems. 
Can you point me to the thread/threads on the Aristo site referring to this problem? Maybe I missed it/them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ward, I did not indicate the frequency, I was just stating that it can happen, and yes I did read it on the Aristo site, and to be clear, I only remember one or 2 people losing programming. 

More would lose a link, but ALL wireless systems have this happen, it's the curse of the "air waves".... 

I don't see any trends on the TE system, just notice the things people say. 

No, I am not going to play "find and argue the post" on the Aristo site. I tried documenting things there a few times, and it was too big of a job. If you doubt me, so be it. I don't lie. 

Try searching for "lose link" on the Aristo site, here's one of several hits... 

"I picked up my Revolution at the York Spring Show... I ran the engine up at Ric's, first weekend in May... I am his ""Consolidation Yardmaster""... Used the GP-40 there all weekend... Loved the way it performed, however, it did ""lose the link"", twice, while the engine was running... Had to shut it down, then turn it back on, and it was linked again.. I did not have to relink it.... 
I have no idea how/why it lost the link.... Not sure, if I held a button down for too long, or what.... I was only about 4-5 feet from the engine...." 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. I answered your question honestly and openly... but if this is a veiled "go get Greg because he is bashing Aristo".... don't continue... there's WAY too much "ammo" on the Aristo site itself...


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, 
No veiled attempts to do anything here. I said I did not doubt that you read that and if I indicated you lied I sure worded something wrong and I apologize for that was not my intent. 

Yes, you did not state the frequency, just that it could happen. I just wanted to point out that the frequency was low and how it could happen. And since you do not make statements without facts I asked for the thread/threads in case I missed it. 

You have helped in the past and I appreciate it. I don't have the energy to participate in bashing or war of words. I also am a very poor debater. 

I just saw your comment and made my comments. No bashing, no get Greg, no Aristo is the greatest. Just a clarification from my experience and readings. Your first three sentences seem to agree with what I said and gave me the answer to my question.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for clearing the air Ward. 

I have no data that I feel is good enough to say it happens any more or less often than an AirWire system. My whole point of my first comments is that there is no "air interface" that is perfect, otherwise cell phones would never drop calls! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Good deal Greg. Sent you an un-related e-mail.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well one thing about it if they do make the adjustments to the QSI should just be able to down load and redo the cards. So nothing lost here and just think of the money I saved. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The horn and bell issues may not be completely fixed yet. Two weeks ago, I purchased and installed a QSI/gwire in my newly kitbashed ATSF M-190. I have only used the NCE Gwire-Procab to control it. Sometimes, it takes multiple pushes of the button to engage the horn or bell. Sometimes, I have to repush the button to get the horn or bell to quit. Other times, it automatically disengages. There also seems to be a variation in the duration of the horn blast [F2] after just a quick push and release of the button.

Other than this mild distraction, I am very pleased with the QSI speed control, light operation, and sound control. I much prefer using the Procab with the QSI-gwire to the Airwire T-9000. The choice of QSI/Magnum/Gwire was driven by space constraints. The QSI contains the controller and sound board in one small PCB. The Gwire is attached by a cable, giving flexability of antenna placement and space usage.

Jim C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the air interface that AirWire is using that makes it not always reliable. This horn and bell problem happens on QSI and AirWire receivers, and with the NCE throttle or the AirWire throttle. 

It's a system design issue. On speed commands on regular DCC, the speed is sent on a regular basis, so if you miss one command, the next one will get through. The horn especially is a one time command, if you miss it, then it is missed. 

One more reason I am track power with DCC commands from the track. Air interfaces are NEVER as reliable as wired interfaces.... cell phones, computers, remote controls, firing missiles. 

Anyway, sounds like you like the improvements, you need to put the new firmware in a steamer, the adjustable rod clank, and the enhanced drifting sounds and chuffs are great. 

Regards, Greg


----------

